# Test kits



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i live in south africa and our water test kits are really overpriced. i get my water tested at one of the lfs's but its pretty far and since i dnt drive yet, its hard to get there.

my grans going over to the USA in 2weeks and i wanted her 2 get me a kit, so i was wondering if u can get kits at the local supermarket or if u hav 2 go to a lfs?


----------



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

Some walmarts are grocery stores also and she can get them in the fish department there.
Otherwise , look for petsmart, petco, or any other local fish store.

Kath


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

thanx. apparently u dnt really hav big malls with clothes shops and food shops and pet shops and jewelery shops etc. all in 1? and she said she wnt b able 2 run all ova looking 4 a pet store


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Where in the US is she coming to? A member from that state may be able to help you out there.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually Robyn, thats not entirely true. Depending on where you go, we definitly do have malls of this sort. I live in NJ, where we often take credit for inventing the shopping mall, especially strip malls, which are outdoors, but still connected. Which state is she visiting? Maybe we can lookup a shopping outlet for you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

GumboJones said:


> Which state is she visiting? Maybe we can lookup a shopping outlet for you.



Didn't I just say that?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

she's goin 2 san diego. she's goin 2 visit sum friends so they mite b able 2 help her out but she wanted 2 know 'is it something u can buy at any supermarket or is it a speciality shop?' iv neva been to the US so i ddnt know wot she was talking about. i sed a fish store but anyway. so she can get 1 at any supermarket?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Supermarkets vary quite a bit here. Some walmarts have what is considered a supermarket in them. In fact they have everything in them. That is why they are all over. But other supermarkets dont even have pet food of any kind in them. 

Im sure in San Diego it wont be hard to find a pet store. Its a big city. Just have her check the phone book and I am sure there will be one around the corner from wherever she stays.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

thanx. ill tell her. if she doesnt get 1, my sisters planning 2 go over in Nov. she'll only b back in feb but i guess ill hav 2 wait.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just be sure they put it in their suitcase or ship it back. Im not sure how the security would understand chemicals being taken on board the plane.


----------

